# Angeln in Österreich



## Novlrod (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich würden gerne Morgen in Österreich Angeln fahren. 

Wir besitzen beide keinen Angelschein und haben gehört das es in Österreich auch möglich ist ohne Angelschein und nur mit Tageskarten oder Gastkarten zu angeln.

Ich hab im Internet nach geeigneten seen gesucht und bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden. Außerdem bin ich auch darauf gestoßen das man in einigen Seen an eine sogenannte Fischereiunterweisung teil genommen haben muss. 

Kennt ihr euch da vielleicht aus und könnt ihr mir ggf. ein paar tipps geben?

VG,
Marcus


----------



## rob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich*

servus marcus!

generell brauchst du schon einen deutschen angelschein, oder einen anderen nachweis um eine gästekarte erwerben zu können.
aber meist wird beim lösen der karte nicht danach gefragt.
am neusiedlersee zb. kräht kein hahn danach, hauptsache du hast eine tages oder wochenkarte.
neusiedlersee ist schon mal ein tipp.
unesco weltkulturerbe, nationalpark mit vielen freizeitmöglichkeiten.
google mal neusiedler see und fischen, du wirst auch berichte von mir finden.

weiters sind die seeen im salzkammergut  zu empfehlen.
irrsee, mondsee, attersee, wolfgangsee,.....
auch die kärtner seen bieten vieles.

hast du konkrete fragen zum neusiedlersee, so kann ich dir helfen.

lg rob


----------



## Novlrod (23. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich*

Hallo Rob,

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!

Der Neusiedlersee ist uns momentan noch zu weiter weg und wir würden es dann mal beim Attersee oder Mondsee probieren.

Meinst du es würde sich auf jeden Fall mal lohnen dort auch ohne Angelschein zu Angeln? 

Ps: eigentlich besitze ich ja einen Angelschein in Deutschland aber ich habe ihn verloren und so kurzfristig komme ich nicht an die nötigen Dokumente ran. 

lg


----------



## fingers (26. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich*

hallo marcus,....

wenn du nicht so weit fahren möchtest, dann bleib am irrsee !
relativ groß, sehr tief, verschiedene möglichkeiten wie vom boot aus, camping, schöne landschaft, nette leute ........
und fangen kannst du dort auch alles !
auf jeden fall ein tolles wasser, und zum testen alle mal ausreichend !

fingers gruß


----------



## tfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich*

Hallo,

an privaten Gewässern braucht man in Tirol keinen Angelschein!

Petri heil

Detlef   www.hagersee.at


----------

